# How many people are there over 500lbs?



## shazz2602 (Apr 21, 2009)

I was just sat here wondering how many men and women are actually out there that are my size and bigger,

I am around 560lbs and 6ft tall and i somtimes feel like im in the 1% of the worlds smallest minority, 

So exactly who else is out there??


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 21, 2009)

I recall reading or hearing that there are approximately 3 million people in the US over 550 lbs. No idea where that stat came from, sorry. I've met a number of women much larger than you in my lifetime but I usually had to look to find them. My suggestion would be don't compare yourself to others so much as to who you want to become. There are few objective measures of human beings (ht, wt, wealth, etc.) that mean much in the long run. Lovely people come in all shapes and sizes, that I know. :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm new to this category, but yeah...I qualify.  You're not alone, shazz.


----------



## steely (Apr 21, 2009)

Well,I used to be but since my diabetes diagnosis,I've lost around 50 pounds now in the past three months.So,I think that puts me around 450 now.I'm 5' 11".I go back to the doc in a couple of weeks,I'll have a better determination then.If this keeps up,which it most likely will,I'll keep losing.

I'm not exactly happy about this and it's causing me a fair amount of distress.Having a chronic disease and losing weight is tough to take at one time.

So,I still feel like I weigh 500 pounds but I don't.I always will in my head I think.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 21, 2009)

Per a PM, I have no idea if the statistic I mentioned above is valid or where it came from. It seems high to me, too. Anyone care to proffer a better documented number? I expect someone may have simply extrapolated a standard distribution from the increased number of morbidly obese people? That would have all kinds of problems, obviously. My point that it's basically irrelevant still stand though. :bow:


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 21, 2009)

If not over 500 (most likely), teetering on the edge.


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 21, 2009)

You have me Shazzy..Im in the group with you..us 1% ers have to stick together


----------



## natasfan (Apr 21, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm new to this category, but yeah...I qualify.  You're not alone, shazz.



congratulations
eheheheh:smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 21, 2009)

that is all.


----------



## Caine (Apr 21, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> that is all.



Heh, whatever anyone says you're still the same loveable and gorgeous girl there! and so's Shazz!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 22, 2009)

You should all wear tee shirts or buttons that say *'Top 1%' *


----------



## shinyapple (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm in that group with you as well, Shazz....though quite a bit shorter at just under 5'4".


----------



## imfree (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm 445, and always drifting up. I'll probably join the
500 club in a year or so.


----------



## edino (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm 6'1" and weight is 350lbs. Its relaxed muscle....


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm pretty certain I'm there too, Shazz. Except I'm 5'5.5" tall [aka vertically challenged]. Wish I were taller. What are they feeding kids nowadays? Giraffe milk?:doh:

Ciao hon.:bow:


----------



## shazz2602 (Apr 24, 2009)

It's soo good to know im not the only person on there that is above 500lbs! 

I dont know where i get my height from lol maybe it was giraffe milk lol

So how do you all feel about being in that top percentage?


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 24, 2009)

I think its pretty darn cool being in the 1%..I tell skinny chicks all the time that there isnt anything special about them to make them stand out...they are just one of millions like a cookie cutter..I tell them you are just like the next girl and can be replaced very easy by another cookie cutter..but trying to find someone over 500 pounds even in NYC is a rare find...
I think it is great to be us!!!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm the same weight as you shazz and I have been this weight for about 12 years now.


----------



## Emma (Apr 25, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> I think its pretty darn cool being in the 1%..I tell skinny chicks all the time that there isnt anything special about them to make them stand out...they are just one of millions like a cookie cutter..I tell them you are just like the next girl and can be replaced very easy by another cookie cutter..but trying to find someone over 500 pounds even in NYC is a rare find...
> I think it is great to be us!!!!



I think it's pretty shitty to think you are better than someone because you weigh more (or less). Everyone is one of a kind and you shouldn't look down on others or say unkind things. It's just as bad as picking on people because they're fat. Shame on you!


----------



## MK3 (Apr 25, 2009)

This website for BMI, though it won't calculate numbers over 440lbs, says that if I weighed 280 pounds I would be in the top 1 percent of society. As such, I'm guessing that being over 500lbs you'd be in the top .01 percent.

http://www.halls.md/body-mass-index/bmi.htm

I suppose 3 million people in the world makes sense but 3 million in the U.S. would put 1 out of every 100 people at +500. According to the statistics from that site the actual number would seem to be nowhere near that.


----------



## luvemlrg (Apr 25, 2009)

Did you know that you can curb your diabetis with having to take apple cider vinegar about 2 oz. evry day mixed with water--this will help with the diabetis and evn lower your score. Then maybe your weight my stabilize


----------



## op user (Apr 26, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> I think it's pretty shitty to think you are better than someone because you weigh more (or less). Everyone is one of a kind and you shouldn't look down on others or say unkind things. It's just as bad as picking on people because they're fat. Shame on you!




Curvy,

I think the comment of being at the top 1% of something that is perceived as positive here worth making a comment. Personnaly I would like to be associated with a lady belonging to that 1%.

op user


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 26, 2009)

shazz2602 said:


> I was just sat here wondering how many men and women are actually out there that are my size and bigger,
> 
> I am around 560lbs and 6ft tall and i somtimes feel like im in the 1% of the worlds smallest minority,
> 
> So exactly who else is out there??


I'm also 6ft tall, although for most of the past decade my weight has been pretty stable at just over 450lb. Last year, though, I made a lot of business trips, lived in one hotel after another, and ate so many restaurants meals at all hours (and on my company expense account :eat2 that my weight rose to just over 500lb for a couple months. It sure made a difference, because I began to have some minor mobility problems, I became short of breath sometimes, and I had more aches and pains in my legs and feet. Luckily my devoted husband was more than eager to give me ecstatic full-body massages whenever I came home. :smitten:

Now I'm back down to my fighting weight of 450lb to 460lb, and I feel much better, but for a couple months I was a member of The 500 Club.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 26, 2009)

luvemlrg said:


> Did you know that you can curb your diabetis with having to take apple cider vinegar about 2 oz. evry day mixed with water--this will help with the diabetis and evn lower your score. Then maybe your weight my stabilize



We have to be careful not to dispense medical advice when we're not medical professionals. That said, if you google this, there are some interesting studies that discuss that there might be minor improvement from the vinegar - but I wouldn't say it would "curb your diabetes". 

People should do their own research AND check with their physicians and not take medical advice from an online forum. Just a sensible reality check here. 

/Moderator


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 26, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> I think it's pretty shitty to think you are better than someone because you weigh more (or less). Everyone is one of a kind and you shouldn't look down on others or say unkind things. It's just as bad as picking on people because they're fat. Shame on you!


Skinny chicks that make fun of me...I love thin women they are hot..Im talking about skinny chicks that tell me how disgusting fat women are and that I need to die cause Im so fat...


----------



## Lavasse (Apr 26, 2009)

I just recently found out Im over 500 so ya Im one of em lol, but not by much. Im thinking maybe I need to start heading the other way. But then I just have something to eat lol.


----------



## chocolate desire (Apr 27, 2009)

``count me in.....I am more towards 600.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 27, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> ``count me in.....I am more towards 600.



Well me too if you are rounding up, lol.


----------



## captainawesome (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't have any actual stats, but just from an observer's perspective...it seems there are many more SSBBW's than just a few years ago. I'd say ten years ago I'd go to the store or to a restaurant and occasionally see larger women. Now every few days I'll see a beautiful lady who is probably 350 or 400lbs, and I know every now and again ladies who have to be well over 500lbs.

Not trying to categorize anyone, but I believe this part of the population is growing (pun intended). Lucky us! You are all gorgeous.


----------



## JohnWylde (Apr 29, 2009)

And I find ladies over 500lbs to be sooo sexually attractive - I think I must be addicted to big soft curves. I do think that someone in the 500 to 600 range is my physical ideal. But I know that when mobility comes into it, perhaps 400 to 500 may be more comfortable for many.

Of course, one lady is just too attractive to miss.
I do love being seen out with my arm (half way) around her.

John



chocolate desire said:


> ``count me in.....I am more towards 600.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2009)

Count me in as well, I'm closer to 600 and almost 5'10.


----------



## mp7251 (Apr 29, 2009)

Sugar and Spice, are you Fran from the Dimensions 500 club many years ago?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2009)

mp7251 said:


> Sugar and Spice, are you Fran from the Dimensions 500 club many years ago?



Yes that's me I am happily retired from modeling now though.:bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 29, 2009)

All this thread needs is photos from you gorgeous folks


----------

